# Solved: Accessories missing in Vista



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

This seems like a silly question but can someone please tell me where is Accessories in Vista. 

Specifically I am trying to find Paint.

mygoose


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Should be click on the Windows logo bottom left...*All Programs*....*Accessories*...*paint*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Start > Programs > Accessories.

Or Start > Run > mspaint


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Megabite and Elvandil

Yes, I am used to Start > Programs > Accessories on PCs since time immemorial but I have a new laptop which is my first time with Vista.

The thing is that there is no Accessories in Start > All Programs.

mygoose


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's where it should be. No change in Vista there.

Try toggling the Start menu from Vista's to classic, applying, and then going back. (Right-click taskbar, Properties. You will see the options there.)

It should still start from the Run (or Search) box.

What happens when you try this in the Run box?

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Elvandil

On changing the Start Menu to classic Accessories is there.

I was not aware of "classic".

But, what effect does doing this have on other things?

Thanks again

mygoose


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

My hope was that you could then switch back and have Accessories in the original menu.

If you decide to keep Classic, there will be no problems. I have been using it since I installed Vista since I like it better and it is easier to drag and drop shortcuts where I want them (for me, anyway).


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks.

I couldn't see how to switch back and still keep Accessories. Without being able to adjust it in any way it just went straight back as before.

I much prefer the classic so I'll keep it and yes I do some dragging and dropping there too.

Ideally, I'd prefer to get rid of Vista.........

Thanks very, very ,much for your excellent help.

mygoose


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Vista is a very good OS. If you are patient, and get the help you need here, you can get it set up so you will like it, I'm sure.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.

(This is a long shot, but I suppose it's possible that Accessories got pushed down the menu somewhere, so if you do use the Vista menu, try right-click and sorting by name to see if it shows up.)


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Elvandil. 

I had tried your long shot but Accessories just is not there.

One other small question. 

I just thought I would check this on my XP SP3 desktop. Accessories is there and I use it quite often but I found that Paint is not.

So, how do I get Paint back into this Accessories please?

mygoose


----------



## Bobw6977 (Jun 10, 2009)

i was looking for the same thing today. couldn't find it. it's not there. but the good news is you can go to http://paint.net

you'll get virtually the same thing.

GOOD LUCK, Bobw6977

p.s. it's freeware!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Right-click the desktop. Choose New and Shortcut. The path you want is:

C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe

Drag it to the Start Menu.

To restore Accessories, drag the folder (right-click) from the classic menu to the desktop and Copy. Then drag it into the Vista menu and Move after switching back.

Funny. My Paint is in Accessories, but I have never used it.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Bobw6977 said:


> i was looking for the same thing today. couldn't find it. it's not there. but the good news is you can go to http://paint.net
> 
> you'll get virtually the same thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bobw6977 for taking the trouble to suggest paint.net.

I do already have it but to me it's not the same as having the Paint in Accessories I'm used to.

my goose


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> Right-click the desktop. Choose New and Shortcut. The path you want is:
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe
> 
> ...


Thanks Elvandi

I now have one shortcut of Paint on the desktop, one in the Start Menu and one in the Taskbar.

I cannot get any of them back into Programs > Accessories.......

I use Paint quite often mainly to cut a piece out of a PrtScr. It's simple.

mygoose

ps this is the XP machine


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Type this in Run (with your username):

C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories

and that should open the folder so you can add the shortcut.

Or right-click the Start button and Explore.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> Type this in Run (with your username):
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories
> 
> ...


Thanks Elvandil

Done.

Very many thanks once again.

mygoose


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


Yes and thanks again for excellent help.

It really is much appreciated.

mygoose


----------

